# Problème lors du changer de fond d'écran de l'écran d'accuei



## AladdinVonSane (9 Décembre 2013)

Bonjour, 

Il y à quelques temps, voulant changer le fond d'écran de l'écran d'accueil (pour être sur de bien m'exprimer : là où je choisis la session) j'ai trouvé un tuto sur le net que j'ai suivit à la lettre. Mais ça n'a pas fonctionné, et comble du comble, j'ai essayé de remettre en l'état originelle, mais ça ne fonctionne pas, je n'ai donc plus de fond d'écran... :rose: "pas super doué le garçon" me direz vous, et vous aurez sans doutes raison !

Voici ce que j'ai fait :
1. Aller dans /*System/Library/Frameworks/AppKit.framework/Versions/C/Resources* et y trouver *NSTexturedFullScreenBackgroundColor.png* (j'y ait bien sur reconnut le fond d'écran gris "strié" qu'il y avait à l'origine).
2. Déplacer ce fond d'écran sur mon bureau où j'avais auparavant placé le fond d'écran que je voulais mettre.
3. Renommer le fond d'écran que je voulais mettre en tant que *NSTexturedFullScreenBackgroundColor.png *avant de le replacer dans /*System/Library/Frameworks/AppKit.framework/Versions/C/Resources

*Comme précisé précédemment j'avais gardé mon fond d'écran originel et ait tenté de le replacer pour tout remettre comme avant ces manip', mais même en remettant tout à sa place, rien n'y fait, je n'ai carrément plus fond d'écran... 

Est ce que quelqu'un aurait un conseil, astuce ou autre recommandation à me faire ? (pour remettre le fond d'écran d'origine ou en mettre un nouveau du coup?) 
Merci en tous cas  !


----------



## fun08 (9 Décembre 2013)

bonjour 



  ouvrir préférences système  ouvrir le bureau  et choisir le fond d écran 

 tout simplement


----------



## Anonyme (9 Décembre 2013)

Je n'ai jamais essayé de changer mais je suppose que la taille de l'image doit être la même que celle d'origine ainsi que le format.

Essaie de copier l'original sur ton bureau et de supprimer NSTexturedFullScreenBackgroundColor.png dans /System/Library/Frameworks/AppKit.framework/Versions/C/Resources et de recopier NSTexturedFullScreenBackgroundColor.png dans le même dossier et redémarrer.


----------



## AladdinVonSane (11 Décembre 2013)

@fun08 : En fait je souhaite changer le fond d'écran de l'écran d'accueil et pas de mon bureau, du coup ça n'est pas dans les paramètres systèmes, et si ça y est je n'ai pas trouvé mais j'ai regardé plusieurs fois ! 

@C0rentin : j'avais essayé mais du coup j'ai re-essayé et rien n'y fait... en fait je pense que (désolé pour le langage peu technique) mon ordinateur ne comprends plus qu'il doit utiliser ce fichier .png comme fond d'écran lors de l'accueil, du dashboard, lors de l'ouverture d'une fenêtre en "plein écran"...

Merci de vos réponses en tous cas !


----------



## JohanC (12 Décembre 2013)

Salut,

tu as essayé avec ce logiciel : Moritz Wette - Lion Designer - Customize new features of Mac OS X Lion and Mountain Lion ?


----------



## AladdinVonSane (12 Décembre 2013)

Non je n'ai pas essayé ! Tu sais si c'est compatible 10.9 ?
Je pense remarque comme c'est Mas os X (Captain obvious^^) mais je pense ça a moyen de fonctionner comme c'est spécifié 'Login Screen' > 'Background'. 
J&#8217;essaierai et si ça fonctionne je passerai le topic en résolu merci !


----------



## AladdinVonSane (14 Décembre 2013)

Je sais pas pourquoi mais apparemment je peux changer tous les fonds partout, excepté pour le "login screen background" celui qui m'intéresse... je vais continuer de chercher merci quand même !


----------



## Christophe31 (14 Décembre 2013)

Va voir là.


----------



## AladdinVonSane (15 Décembre 2013)

Parfait ça fonctionne ! 
Merci beaucoup !


----------



## Christophe31 (15 Décembre 2013)

De rien, à ton service.


----------

